# The New Audi A8, Now with 21-inch RS 5 Rotor Wheels



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We like to think we're on top of things here at Fourtitude and can spot cool additions of new equipment from Audi the second they're made available... but visits to Audi of America's product planning team usually schools us on the limits of our own expertise. Special thanks goes out to Audi Q5/Q7 product manager Barry Hoch for pointing out one new bit of kit the 21-inch diameter form of Audi's 5-spoke "rotor" wheel now available also on the A8. Sure, with fitment on everything from the TT RS, RS 5, R8 and upcoming American Titanium Packages the rotor may risk a bit of over exposure but you have love the fact that a) Audi will offer a 21" on the A8 at least for the German market and b) the wheel does it's job transforming the look of the A8 into the more aggressive car we knew it could be.










Check out more equipment packages for the new A8 on Audi's German configurator after the jump. Also, thanks Barry for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

